

Do you trust Google? - aatteka
https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/ud?openid.claimed_id=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&openid.ext0.mode=fetch_request&openid.ext0.required=email&openid.ext0.type.email=http%3A%2F%2Faxschema.org%2Fcontact%2Femail&openid.identity=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0%2Fidentifier_select&openid.mode=checkid_setup&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.ns.ext0=http%3A%2F%2Fopenid.net%2Fsrv%2Fax%2F1.0&openid.ns.ui=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fextensions%2Fui%2F1.0&openid.realm=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&openid.return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3FbtnI%26q%3Dallinurl%253A%252F%252Flva.lv%23aaa&openid.ui.icon=true&openid.ui.lang=en-US&openid.ui.mode=popup&third_party_login=false

======
aatteka
More details here: [http://lists.openid.net/pipermail/openid-
security/2013-Decem...](http://lists.openid.net/pipermail/openid-
security/2013-December/001240.html)

------
adamki
mailto:security@google.com

